# 3D Background



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im looking for opinions about this... I am planning a 300g project and dont have alot of time or patience to make a 3D background. I stumbled across this on MFK Forum
http://www.fauxpanels.com/faux-stone-pa ... styles.php
and was wondering if anyone has used it?
Would it look right in an aquarium?
Any other sites out there that make a similar but better aquarium product?

It looked decent in this guys 1000g aquarium but that is my opinion.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

that looks good, If its aquarium safe Id be all over it.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are really nice. I especially like the Natural Rock and Slate series. A single panel would do a 90 gallon tank completely. At less than $70 that a sweet deal.

I would email them about the materials used to make the panels. They will very likely say that they do not recomend use under water (its a liability thing on there end), but if the materials they use are non-toxic once cured (good for the environment when used on homes) and are truely as durable as they profess (the UV resistance is a nice added benefit), it would atleast be worth a try. I wouldn't try it on a tank full of rare or expensive fish, but definitely worth a try.

I did find this under their Specifications Link. They tested tep resistance (High and Low), salt spray durability, water immersion and several other durability tests. This stuff is looking really good.


> Water Immersion
> Test No. TP04
> Scope
> This test procedure is used to evaluate the ability of the paint/polymer system used for the Faux PanelsÂ® system in resisting degradation when immersed in tap water.
> ...


(They may be more open about their product if you explain that if it idoes turn out to be suitable for aqaurium use, that they will suddenly have a huge increase in customer base. And some great chances for advertising_..."Hey nice back ground where'd you get it?" "Its from FauxPanels.com, they actually are made for the outside of homes." "Hey I was thinking about giving my house a face lift, now I can do that and spiff up the tank!"_)


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I called the 800 number and the lady said she wouldnt recomend it for a fish tank but like MALAWILOVER said they are probably told to say that. I say get a piece and report back to us.


----------



## JeffreyL (May 31, 2006)

You might also try searching "mobile home skirting". These are plastic panels, and some have a pretty decent looking rock pattern. An example:

http://mobilehomepartsstore.com/Merchan ... y_Code=KRS

A 32" X 60" panel is $21.95. I haven't seen this in a tank, but a LFS has it as wall trim. It looks pretty good.

There is a good chance of finding a local mobile home dealer who can get it for you. Good Luck, and we want pics!!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

> You might also try searching "mobile home skirting". These are plastic panels, and some have a pretty decent looking rock pattern.


now that is a real good idea!


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

check out the bottom of the page. This guy is using it for his 1000g. It isnt up and running yet but if we all keep an eye out on his tank maybe that will let us know if it is ok or not.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 52&page=11
it is all the way at the bottom


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

anyone check out the link?


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

yea looks nice

if i had more $$ i would buy a bg instead of building one too. they look real nice but do not seem to have much 3d texture. i guess thats good because it gives your more swimming space and looks good. great ideas for my next tank proj. :thumb:


----------

